# Broccoli Fish Bake (Low Cal)



## Becky (May 2, 2002)

Broccoli Fish Bake

We are not big fish eaters, but we enjoyed this one.  ;~)

1 package (10 ounces) frozen broccoli spears or 1 pound fresh broccoli, cut into spears, cooked and drained

1 pound fresh or thawed frozen firm white fish fillets, (cod, haddock or halibut)

1 can Campbells's Healthy Request Cream of Broccoli or Cream of Celery soup

1/3 cup skim milk

1/4 cup shredded cheese

2 tablespoons dry bread crumbs

1 teaspoon margarine, melted

1/8 teaspoon paprika

Preheat oven to 450 degrees.  In 2 quart shallow baking dish, arrange broccoli.  Top with fish.  In small bowl mix soup and milk and pour over fish.  Sprinkle cheese over soup mixture.  Mix bread crumbs, margarine and paprika and sprinkle over cheese.  Bake for 20 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with fork.  

Nutritional Values:  212 calories, 6 grams fat, 13 grams carbohydrates.  These figures are from "Campbell's Low-Fat Cooking", cookbook.

Seafood      Home Page

Becky's Cookbook   www.burleehost.com/reknbek


----------

